# Combined Flu and Pneumonia for Medicare



## lisamilo (Oct 16, 2008)

I cannot find the HCPCS code for combining the Flu and Pneumonia vaccines.
Can anyone help please? Or a link for me to rearch myself.
Thanks


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 16, 2008)

*combined*

I don't find a combined code for this. Maybe I'm not looking in the right spot either. I find G0009 administration of pneumonia and G0008 administration of influenza. I find a combined code for the ICD-9 V06.6 but not for the administration. Am I missing something?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 16, 2008)

Do you mean combined ICD-9 code for flu and pneu?  That is V06.6.  

http://cignagovernmentservices.com/partb/pubs/specman/pdf/SPECMAN_flu.pdf

HCPCS are still going to be G0008 and G0009


----------

